
Receiving NRSC-5 - th0ma5
http://theori.io/research/nrsc-5-c
======
th0ma5
This is an excellent write up of the first software based HD Radio receiver.
It is licensed GPLv3 and on Github at [https://github.com/theori-
io/nrsc5](https://github.com/theori-io/nrsc5)

